# R34 GTR OEM Steering Wheel inc. airbag



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

If anyone has a complete OEM r34 gtr steering wheel assembly inc. airbag 

Please send a message or give us a call, 

Cheers,
Mark @ RB Motorsport


----------

